# It's a cubic yard dumb nuts!!!!!



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Holy crap this industry is toast. Just had a National call me about a bid they needed revised. My bid did not reflect the amount of debris present and I needed to change the wording. When I asked what wording was incorrect she told me I need to bid in cubic CYLINDERS and not cubic yards. WHAT!!!!!! She instructed me it is industry standard to bid in cubic CYLINDERS. WTF!!!!!! After about ten minutes of trying to explain to her she was wrong I gave up and hung up the phone. Needless to say I am probably not getting the bid.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder if she's aware that you cannot have a cubic cylinder


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Cubic Cylinder? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

Looks like the cylinder rate in this business keeps going way down,soon there will be 0 cylinders and it wont be long,get out if you can find a better way


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Holy crap this industry is toast. Just had a National call me about a bid they needed revised. My bid did not reflect the amount of debris present and I needed to change the wording. When I asked what wording was incorrect she told me I need to bid in cubic CYLINDERS and not cubic yards. WHAT!!!!!! She instructed me it is industry standard to bid in cubic CYLINDERS. WTF!!!!!! After about ten minutes of trying to explain to her she was wrong I gave up and hung up the phone. Needless to say I am probably not getting the bid.


Holy cubic spoon batman.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

I'm gonna start using that on my bids from now on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Holy crap this industry is toast. Just had a National call me about a bid they needed revised. My bid did not reflect the amount of debris present and I needed to change the wording. When I asked what wording was incorrect she told me I need to bid in cubic CYLINDERS and not cubic yards. WHAT!!!!!! She instructed me it is industry standard to bid in cubic CYLINDERS. WTF!!!!!! After about ten minutes of trying to explain to her she was wrong I gave up and hung up the phone. Needless to say I am probably not getting the bid.


I think her cylenders are deflated ??!! or have zero displacement no compression ....


Cant fix STUPID


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A square circle?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

It absolutely blew my mind today. I can't believe what this industry has fallen too. Sad part is it will only get worse.


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

It's New Math??

And here I thought a Cylinder was an object, that had a volume in cubic units as in:
v = pi * r^2 * h 

Where:
v = volume in cubic units (yards, metres, inches, centimetres, etc.)
pi = 3.142 (I'm too lazy to write out 999+ decimals)
r^2 = radius of the cylinder squared (radius times itself)
h = height of the cylider

So you mean it is now a unit of measurement? 

You should have asked, "How many cubic yards = 1 cubic cylinder? ":whistling2:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

You should have asked, "How many cubic yards = 1 cubic cylinder?

I doubt they teach that at walmart orientation !! As the industry fades and slowes the intelligent peeps that work for the nationals are fleeing and the innocent are being ushered in. It is up to us, seasoned vetrans, to teach them and not to hold back.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

What wonderful company is this?????


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe the youngin's running this industry must take that new drug...insta-experience. They seem to know it all. If they could only right their names on the dam checks an learn how to mail'em.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

And what National might this be i wonder.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

BigP said:


> It's New Math??
> 
> And here I thought a Cylinder was an object, that had a volume in cubic units as in:
> v = pi * r^2 * h
> ...




:blink: SHOW OFF :blink:


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Poor girl probably has little to no training and is working for close to minimum wage .... everyone complains that we're getting paid peanuts as conractors don't you think they'd pay their employees poorly as well? It's sad!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I have no sympathy for complete stupidity. A coordinator should know basic terminology for the industry such as a cubic yard. 




ontimepres said:


> Poor girl probably has little to no training and is working for close to minimum wage .... everyone complains that we're getting paid peanuts as conractors don't you think they'd pay their employees poorly as well? It's sad!


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

Maybe they are thinking you are using one of these?

But still would be cubic yards. 

You could turn it around and bid it as BBLs(dry) or US Gallons(dry):lol:
*1 Cubic Yard = 6.61224489 Barrels [US, Dry] *
*1 Cubic Yard = 173US gal dry & 4.5585US pt dry 
*
This one happens to be 7150gals or 272.384BBLs or 41.194 Cubic yards

Seriously though, it is sad that they are not familiar with the common units of measure and related terminology and yet they are the ones processing the bids.


----------

